
Discover the saltiest users on Hacker News and look up your salt score - austenallred
http://hackersalt.com
======
ksaj
This is pretty interesting. The saltiest comment for each user is like reading
reddit or youtube comments. And its hilarious to see dang rank #2 in total
salt, even if he is typically the opposite.

Then I searched for myself and didn't even rank. Gonna have to up my jerk game
or forever be known as a nice guy.

------
gus_massa
In the comments, it would be nice to have a link to the original comment for
context.

~~~
gus_massa
[Too late to edit.]

Some comments like the second in the main page:

> _Discussed 7 months ago: (435 points /163 comments)_

are helpful, not salty.

